# Do You remeber Kevin the Iguana?



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

Allot of you may not know My gorgeous Kevin as I havent been on the forum for a long time. But for those of you that do remember him I just wanted to let you know that he passed away about an hour ago. Im missing him more than you could know already. Anyway heres a pic to remind you all of what a handsome chap he was:











RIP Big Boy, Thanks for the huge amount of joy you gave to us.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

R.I.P big buddy


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

So sorry to hear that, you must be devastated.... how did he die?


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

R.i.p


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

I am really sorry to hear that your beautiful Iguana has passed away.
I hope you will have lots of happy memories to help fill the void this big guy has left behind.
RIP Kevin 

eace:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Aw we are both so sorry to hear of your loss.. Kevin to us was a smiling face upon a dragon.. Mark always loved seeing his piccys... RIP 

Liz


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words guys,
We are putting his death down to old age, going by what his previous owners said he was about 13-14 years old. So not bad going for an Iggy that was fed Pasta and cheese up untill we got him. Hes had a good life with us and was loved more than words can say. He was full of personality and I for one will never forget him.
My heads pounding and my eyes are stinging where I have been crying so much but everytime I think of him and what he got up to he still makes me smile.
Im glad he is still remembered and hope he will be for years to come!!

xxxx


----------



## J-Dee (Jan 14, 2008)

R.I.P kevin !!


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

r.i.p


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

He was gorgeous. I'm glad that he had a happy life with you and that you saved him from pasta and cheese. If it weren't for you, not only would you not have had the joy of knowing the big guy, but he may not have have been alive for as long as he was.

Well done, you are a terrific carer. Thinking about you and hope you can remember all the funny things he did.

I'm going to use a happy face instead of a sad one. :flrt: : victory: :notworthy:

It's a sad time, but I like to celebrate the life they had. He's not around and he couldn't speak English when he was around, so I'll help him. Thanks for being a wonderful owner. Well done.


----------

